# BFCM2020



## pkjames (Nov 28, 2020)

Sorry for the rather late notice. Knives and Stones is having a BFCM2020 SALE on both the US and AU sites.

For the US site, we have a storewide 10% sale, which is the only sale a year and it is a non-selective, no gimmick SALE. The coupon code is: BFCM2020

On top of that, we have the Masamoto KS3124 special edition, that comes with an upraded K&S heart shaped handle, we are selling it at $100. If you have used it before, you know how great they are, and if you haven't try it yet, I strongly encourage you to give it a go. We are very proud of its quality. At this price (US$417.6, after coupon), it is outright the cheapest options in the US or even globally. And remember there is the extra handle.







We also have all the Hinoura knives running at 10% discount (applied at checkout), stackable with the coupon, that is roughly about 20% discount, some youtube vendors are selling at double our price 

======
For the AU site,
we have some nice Nigara knife packages, selling at introductory / BFCM price; there are some honykai knives that are of awesome value. We will add more deals through to the end of cyber monday.

Thanks, enjoy the thanksgiving holiday and please stay healthy!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 28, 2020)

I had good timing for once. Merry x-mas to me!


----------



## Runner_up (Nov 29, 2020)

The heart shaped ebony handles are just awesome. Have one on my Yoshikane and it's one of my favorite - even though I normally prefer a simple ho handle. 

Some nice deals.. if only you had a 270mm ks


----------



## pkjames (Nov 29, 2020)

thanks guys, if you run into issues like coupon code does not work, can always just purchase as is, we will go through the orders and refund the excessive charge. You can also drop us an email just on the safe side.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 29, 2020)

The hinoura 10% seems to have issue stacking with BFCM2020 coupon, I have just made all hinouras 20% off.


----------



## Chang (Nov 29, 2020)

@pkjames 

when will the sale on the Hinoura's end? Hoping I can grab one on Monday


----------



## pkjames (Nov 29, 2020)

will end on tuesday morning, should be good.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 29, 2020)

Added "CYBER10" coupon for Australian site, enables 10% discount for most items excluding BFCM specials tab and a few other bulky items.


----------



## knspiracy (Nov 29, 2020)

When did this go up? What did it fetch?


----------



## pkjames (Dec 1, 2020)

knspiracy said:


> When did this go up? What did it fetch? View attachment 104715
> View attachment 104715


it was up from day one along with the shiraki gyutos, then they were offline for a few hours, could be the "Active Time" was wrongly set. It was sold for about 1500US.


----------

